# 90cm - Wind, Forest, Fire, and Mountain



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everybody, this is my new layout - (Wind, Forest, Fire, and Mountain) in 2005. 
Please give me some comment and hope everyone can enjoy it!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

All that I can say is WOW, very very nice!.... With my eyes I don't see anything wrong with this tank. I can see how you came up with the name for this layout.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

It is hard to pull off using red plants without it shocking you, but you did just that! Nice.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing Wayne.

Thanh


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the layout name of "Wind, forest, fire and mountain" is very difficulty to use english to present. Maybe let me to use my poor english to explain the spirit of this layout.
In the layout design stage, i have added four different elements to compose the scene that include wind, forest, fire and mountain. 
This four elements is not the substance, you needs to imagine.

Wind









Forest









Fire









Mountain


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

What kind of rocks are those?


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

beautiful aquascape and very nice presentation. 
I like the elemental examples very much.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Absolutely stunning. Inspired, original, crafted, focused and just lovely. You are one of the great ones Wayne Sham. Your composition renews my spirit. . The photography is A++ also. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

First of all, i want to say thank you very much with yours comment and appreciate!!

trckrunrmike : I have found the name of the stone is OHKO stone!! The stone details as following PDFfile.

http://www.waynesham.net/Photo/ADA Rocks.pdf

Tank config as below:

Tank Size: 90x45x45cm 182L

Lighting: ADA 903 (32Wx3)+ T5HO(30Wx3)

Plants:
1. Riccia fluitans 
2. Glossostigma elatinoides 
3. Didiplis diandra 
4. Blyxa japonica 
5. Hygrophila polysperma var. "Rosanervig" 
6. Rotala rotundifolia 
7. Hydrocotyle Verticillata 
8. Heternanthera zosterifolia. 
9. Potamogeton oxyphyllus 
10. Echinodorus tenellus 
11. Ranunculus papulentus

Fish and animals
1.Hyemigrammus ocllifer 2. Siamensis algae eater 3.Neocardina sp.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful tank, Wayne. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed, thanks for posting and sharing with us !


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

wow, that is breath taking , keep up the good work!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think Jeff said it best. I loved your tanks last year, especially the rainbowfish tank, but this is a true departure for you. In the past your tanks have been somewhat compacted and dense in a bad way. With this aquascape you've really taken the volume of the tank and used it to the fullest. If I were judging this tank and had to be critical I would mention the somewhat sparse glosso foreground and straggly looking stems in the right top/rear. The R. rotundifolia and Didplis diandre are dense with smooth outer lines, but the red species (what is it?) has a disjointed line. Hopefully you'll be able to get that fixed before entry into any other contests. 

Aside from that, well done. Your eye has really improved.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You might try playing with the Riccia stones a bit more to add a line somewhere in the design.

You can view the Riccia as snow, waterfall, etc also in terms of nature and mountain comparisons.

We have some of that stone here actually, I just got some. Nice stuff. 

You might try out some Blyxa and Riccia lines running through things in this or future scapes.

I think you will find it will help your scaping and design ideas.
Good rock design, I do like the feel. 
Nice scape, certainly high points.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> I think Jeff said it best. I loved your tanks last year, especially the rainbowfish tank, but this is a true departure for you. In the past your tanks have been somewhat compacted and dense in a bad way. With this aquascape you've really taken the volume of the tank and used it to the fullest. If I were judging this tank and had to be critical I would mention the somewhat sparse glosso foreground and straggly looking stems in the right top/rear. The R. rotundifolia and Didplis diandre are dense with smooth outer lines, but the red species (what is it?) has a disjointed line. Hopefully you'll be able to get that fixed before entry into any other contests.
> 
> Aside from that, well done. Your eye has really improved.
> 
> ...


Yes, i totally agree with u!! The glosso foreground looks like somewhat sparse. It is because the rocks had increase the PH to 7.X. It directly to affect the growth of all plants. So, i have reset the glosso foreground three times in a half of year!! Therefore, it haven't enough time to growth.

The red species is the R. Indica.


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a dark night feeling of "Wind, Forest, Fire and Mountain". 
What did you think? 
Is it better than white background? 
Is it more nature than previous photo?

Please feel free to discuss it!!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Beautiful and effective in its own right. Simply a matter of personal tastes.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wayne I think this is the best that I have seen from you. Certainly my favorite. I do not relate to the esoteric symbolisim you are striving for, but that is just me. It is fascinating to look at. I like the colors and the texture, and the detail. Every inch of the tank looks very well detailed.

I think I like the white background better. It makes it look more open and airey. I like the fact it has bold colors and yet it has harmony. I think the dark version looses that harmony. I didn't notice the thin glosso much in the first pic. I notice it much more in the darker one. There it seems more distracting. It will be interesting to see if this aquascape retains the same character as it ages.


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

I love this tank.  Excellent work, you should be really proud. 

I also really like the white background better, I think you lose a lot of the life and vibrance and sense of freedom that really "made" the scape for me with the black background. With the white background it feels like you've captured a really vast and impressive piece of nature, which really goes along well with your theme here. The black seems too enclosed, boxed in, and looks much smaller to me. It's still stunning, I'm just partial to the open airy look for this tank. Personal preference, I'm no grand aquascaper (certainly haven't produced anything that looks nearly as good as that does!).

I think this is a very good example of the huge effect that something like changing the background (one single attribute) can have on an aquascape. They are really 2 completely different tanks with the change in background. 

I think it will look absolutely amazing once the forground really takes off. I really like the expression and emotion you've put into it. I love it.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Outstanding Wayne! the design is very well balanced and the your rocks complement your plant selection very well. 
I can only say that I love this one man! keep up the good work! and create many more tanks.
Luis


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

This is the setup guide of my "Wind, Forest, Fire and Mountain"
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=60198


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

This is very good layout (one of my favorite in ADA 2005 contest). I like both background efect ("clean" white and "dark" black). Very good workshop, plant health and idea of aquascape. One thing in this tank i don't like is position of the rocks....specialy angle of the three central rocks (could be better )

ps. I like your photo workshop and all portfolio. Congratulation !!! 4th place in ADA contest is big honour.


----------



## christanto (Dec 23, 2004)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## DEVA (Nov 29, 2004)

very nice aquarium.
and say at portuguese language "Tu Tás Lá"


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

One word: spectacular!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna reiterate the title of Wayne's layout, which is called *"Wind, Forest, Fire, and Mountain".* It comes from the Japanese warring period's Takeda Shingen's fighting slogan....."*Furinkazan",* which means "Wind, Forest, Fire, and Mountain".............and this in turn was taken from a military tactical guide written by *China's Sun Tse*.

*Wind*.......the army will move like the wind.

*Forest*........the army will enmasse like the forest.

*Fire*..........the army will attack ceaselessly like the fire.

*Mountain*........the army shall remain unmovable and stable like the mountain.

Just a little historical background to share with you all​


----------



## langthangsg06 (Apr 9, 2008)

wow , wow , wow , very , very , very nice . nothing to say more


----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

Wayne, one of my favorites aquascapers.
Good job, as always.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

seeing scapes like this always help to inspire me. Very beautiful tank.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome tank.
The name fits perfectly.


----------

